# Powder from Mexico?



## JiveTurkey (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm going to Mexico in a month and a half to pick up some gear.  But after reading all the threads here and a few from "Anabolicminds.com" I started thinking to myself  "Self, maybe you should look into making you own gear, after all you're in the military and they don't pay you that much." So here's my questions now: since all these powders are illegal here, how would I get them mailed here if I ordered them from an over seas company?  Is that even a safe option? And if not could I just buy the powder from a vet in Mexico?

If this is a sensitive subject please PM me


----------



## Mudge (Sep 28, 2005)

Anything mailed from mexico gets inspected just as it would from china. Good people get stuff through, that is all that is going to be said here. Two ports famous for finding almost anything though are Chicago and SF.

Vets dont give powder to dogs, and most of the time its not even powder. 1 gram of powder would be a huge quanity of nearly any steroid to give a dog, and yet its going to be a tiny sprinkle in a teaspoon. Take a look at a 500mg pill sometime, and much of that is filler.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 29, 2005)

I wouldn't mess with doing conversions until you are well educted on it. Additionally, if they do a controlled delivery and you get busted for Federal Drug Trafficing charges, you can only imagine what your life will be like. Buy prepared gear domestically.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 29, 2005)

Not only that, but buying 100g of powder at a time is going to have DEALER written all over it.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 30, 2005)

JiveTurkey said:
			
		

> I'm going to Mexico in a month and a half to pick up some gear. But after reading all the threads here and a few from "Anabolicminds.com" I started thinking to myself "Self, maybe you should look into making you own gear, after all you're in the military and they don't pay you that much." So here's my questions now: since all these powders are illegal here, how would I get them mailed here if I ordered them from an over seas company? Is that even a safe option? And if not could I just buy the powder from a vet in Mexico?
> 
> If this is a sensitive subject please PM me


Well I've live in Mexico for over 10 years and have never been able to find powder. I get mine from other places


----------



## GFR (Sep 30, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Well I've live in Mexico for over 10 years and have never been able to find *powder*. I get mine from other places


Columbia???


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Columbia???


How did you know Dr. J. Toney


----------



## Mudge (Sep 30, 2005)

Colombia white peoples.


----------



## GFR (Oct 1, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Colombia white peoples.


I was talking about the Record company


----------



## Mudge (Oct 1, 2005)

Go figure rich people got it wrong.


----------

